# Counter-Strike Source Server CentOs installieren



## mmueller-87 (27. Juni 2013)

Guten morgen,

wie es bereits im Titel steht, versuche ich die ganze Zeit Counter-Strike Source zu installieren. Laut vielen Tutorials im Internet, bin ich dann so vorgegangen:


```
./steam -command update -game "Counter-Strike Source" -dir .
```

Das Problem ist, das "Counter-Strike Source" nicht verfügbar ist. Er zeigt mir eine Liste der verfügbaren Spiele an, nur darunter fällt nur "cstrike_beta" und "cstrike" (Half-Life 1 Version).

Weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich den alten Counter-Strike Source Server wieder installieren kann? Denn es scheint, als würde es das nicht mehr geben.


----------

